# Does anyone use a Moka Pot?



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I have never noticed any talk of Moka Pots/stove top on coffee forums.

I love mine and have a couple. Getting the grind right is a bit tricky as after making an adjustment it's not the quickest brew to rest so takes some paitience!

The thought came to me because a chap came onto work and bough some espresso ground for his Moka Pot. I was explaining that it's "real" espresso groins not "supermarket espresso" grind so would be too fine. He said that he does find it bitter when he uses it so I explainedwhoa the grind would do this. I also asked his brewing technique and it was pretty clear that he didn't know how to get the best from his kit.

I'd be interested to know how the Moka- pot people uses thiers. I have always found that switching the heat off just as the coffee starts to stream stops the bitterness as it stops the heat from cooking the coffee. Don't forget, it's the steam build up that pushes the water up through the coffee I to the top, you don't want to boil the crap out of it!

Dicuss!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

When I was a student I remember some Greek friends used a stove top. It's such a distant memory now I have no recollection about their technique or the taste.

I've never been tempted since - I have a french press at work, with no access to a hob.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I have played wih a turkish pot too. I borrowed one from a friend who is from Yeman. Really fun way to make coffee. Although to create a bit of pressure fo an "extraction" it needs a spoon of sugar. It really blooms and the sugar caramalises. It's very sweet but really deep and dirty! Love it!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I still use Moka pots - can be great first thing in the morning when there's no time for the espresso machine to heat up.

My tips: Grind less fine than for espresso, and fill up with hot water, not cold. OK, it takes time to boil the kettle, but the pot spends less time on the stovetop, so it about equals out timewise. My theory is that if you use hot water, the pot spends less time in direct contact with the heat, and the coffee doesn't get a further (unwanted) roasting from conducted heat.

..and the other tip is: buy a Brikka - you almost get a crema.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

+1 for the water and the grind!

Brikka? I'll have a look see. My main grumble is that the aluminium base tends to go mouldy/corrode even if it's dried. I may buy a stainless one at some point.....


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

The Brikkas are well worth a try imho. Don't think that you can get them in stainless. I know what you mean about mould though - generally seems to come from not cleaning them and letting them dry asap after use. Over years of renting apartments in Italy we've come across some pretty grim Mokas left for the use of guests. My tactic has always been to run them through with plain water a couple of times, and then do 2 or 3 throw-away brews of coffee. After that, even though they may have looked pretty rough, they coffee has been acceptable. I haven't been poisoned by the residual mould spores yet!!

By the way, my other big tip is to never let them see soapy water, and certainly not a dishwasher. Just plain water and a lot of scrubbing!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok, thats good. My kitchen is a litttle cold and damp so een though I give it a good dry it still tends to grow. Which is a right bugger! WHy would you not use soap?

Lee


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

vintagecigarman said:


> ...never let them see soapy water...!


Couldn't agree more.

We had a moka pot that we took camping and it was pretty bashed up but made a cracking coffee. We used to take a hand grinder (which upon reflection was pretty inconsistent, and got used for spices and all sorts of other concoctions too) so at least we had freshly ground coffee.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Once you use soap you'll always have frothy coffee ;>)))

Seriously - it takes forever to get the taste of soap out of them. Most Italians that I've met, who use these on a daily basis, are all of the opinion that the older and more used the machines are, the better coffee they make.


----------

